# Question on Tug Renewal - please help



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 26, 2008)

I printed up my email that said I need to renew.  My husband has a paypal account we could use, but it asks for an email. What would be the email? And it would come under his name, not mine. Is that a problem?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2008)

all paypal accounts are tied to an email address...so when you send money using it...it shows us who the payment came from.

if the paypal email does not match your membership email...please put your membership email and name in the "order details" section during your paypal transaction.  there is a space to type whatever you wish as a message with your payment.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 26, 2008)

That is part of what I need to know, but what email address to I type in to Paypal for Tug?
thanks,
Liz


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2008)

tug@tug2.net


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'll probably get that done tomorrow.
Liz


----------

